# We been approved yeahhhhhhh.



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah we been approved to r lovely little son.

Sooooooooooooooo HAPPY....so be bringing him home by end of month...

Wildi


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Fab news!!

Bop


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations. Lots of love to you all
xx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

amazing

sooooo happy for you 

so give us the details xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news  
enjoy the feeling  

kj x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

whhoooooooohooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  many many congrats!! supoer news.  looking forward to hearing more xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations WILDI!   
I can't wait to hear about your intros and beyond   

Lots of love from Anj x x


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW! WHAT FAB NEWS

CONGRATULATIONS

OCEANIA X


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Brilliant news!!!


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Fabulous fabulous news. Such exciting times ahead of you!!

HHH


----------



## vickie10 (Oct 14, 2010)

awww fantastic news!!! How was pannel? we are at matching pannel on 3rd Dec. any hints and tips? have i got every right to be so nervous??


----------



## jane_hudson (Nov 29, 2010)

Yay congrats, you must be so elated


----------



## Moppit (May 8, 2007)

Fantastic news! Enjoy the feeling and all the shopping 

I'm hoping we are not far behind you... matching panel on the 21st of December.

Hope you drunk lots of champagne!

Mx


----------

